
Getting started with Elasticsearch in Python - happy-go-lucky
http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/getting-started-with-elasticsearch-in-python/
======
Something1234
Dear Author,

Your pictures of postman are blurry.

~~~
pknerd
The author here. You are right. You can click and view it in a separate tab.

~~~
Something1234
Still it detracts from the overall quality of the article.

